# خطيبى ..... مش بيحمينى ...؟؟؟



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

سلام
انا اول مرة اشارك فى المنتدى الجميل دة
بس انا فعلا بتابعه من زمان
ولما واجهت مشكلة حبيت اخد رأيكم فيها
انا مخطوبة وبحب خطيبى جدا وهو كمان بيحبنى بطريقة ماتتصورهاش اى بنت فى الدنيا
لدرجة انه ممكن يعملى مفاجآت كل يوم
المشكلة بقى بدأت من كام يوم كدة مابيننا
كنت ماشية معاه فى الشارع
وكان فى راجل معدى مد ايده عليا
خطيبى لاحظ دة
لكن وقف فى مكانه وشتم عليه بصوت واطى جدا
وماعملش اى حاجة
ماتحركش حتى
ودة كان بمثابة الصدمة بالنسبة ليا لدرجة انى بكيت بهستريا فى الشارع
عمرى ماكنت اتصور ان دة ممكن يحصل منه
دة غير لما بندخل المحلات مثلا نشترى لبس العيد بيتكلم بصوت واطى وبيبقى مرتبك جدا
انما دة ماكانش مضايقنى
لكن فكرة انه يشوفنى وانا بتعاكس ومايتكلمش حتى دى خلتنى ممكن اضحى حتى بالحب اللى بيننا
يمكن صحيح اللى قالوا ان الحب وحده لا يكفى
محتاجة رأيكم جداااا
لأن الموقف دة ماحكيتهوش لأى حد من أهلى او اى حد اعرفه علشان ماكسفش خطيبى طبعا
بليييييييييييييز قولولى اعمل ايه


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

بصي انا معاكي ان الموقف صعب اوي وممكن انتي في وضع محتاجه تحسي برجولته وخوفه عليكي

لكن تعالي نحسبها كده اديكي شايفه اللي بيحصل في البلد اليومين دول

شئ طبيعي انه حتي لو بتاع خناق في الوقت ده بالذات مش هيقدر يتكلم عشان خايف عليكي من اي رد فعل ممكن يحصلك لان غير محبب ان الشاب يتخانق ومعاه بنت انتي اول حد هيتبهدل وسط الزحمه دي كلها فهو يمكن سكوته ده ناتج من خوف عليكي ولو لوحده يمكن كان عرف يتصرف

لكن عشان بيحبك اوي فضل يسكت عشان مش تتأذي اكتر

من وجهة نظري انك مش تضحي بالحب لانه نادر انك تقابليه في حياتك وحاولي تفهميه اللي بيضايقك منه وهو هيحاول يتغير عشان بيحبك 

لكن في الموضوع ده بلاش تتسرعي لانه خوف عليكي مش اكتر ولو انتي شايفه غير كده خلاص سبيه لو هتبقي مرتاحه

وربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

نسيت اقولك نورتي المنتدي كله

وفي انتظار مواضيعك ومشاركاتك معانا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*جمله واحده بس ياريت تفهميها كويس

الراجل اللي مش يقدر يحمي خطيبته مش يقدر يحمي زوجته​*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*اولا اهلا بيكي بالمنتدى معانا نووووورتي 



برايي انك لازم تفرحي ان خطيبك مش بيعلي صوته لو شتم *

*وان صوته واطي لما بيخرج معك لانه مش حابب يلفت النظر ليكم*

*قصتك فكرتني بقصة وحده صاحبتي *

*هي قصتها العكس تماما الشخص المرتبطه بيه عصبي جدا ولو حد عدا وحس بس انه بيبصلها هيتخانق*

*وبالفعل اتخانق كتير بسبب الموضوع ده *


*لكن هل هي كانت سعيده ؟*

*طبعا لا لان اللي عندو استعداد يتخانق مع الناس ويلفت النظر ليه وللانسانه اللي معاه*

*صدقيني هيكون عنده نفس القدره انه يتخانق معاها ويزعقلها ويفرج عليها الناس لو حب *

*مش هتفرق معاه اي شي *

*ونقطه مهمه خليها في بالك لازم تفرحي انه مبيشتمش ولا بيعلي صوته لان ده معناه لو حصل بينكم سوء فهم مش هتسمعي موشح شتايم بالطول وبالعرض*

*وان صوته هيفضل واطي مش هيسمعه لحد *

*اعتقد ان رد فعل خطيبك هو لانه شخص محترم جدا ولانه زي مقالت روزي بيحبك وبيخاف عليكي تتبهدلي*

*وصدقيني ان كل ده لصالحك مش العكس *


*اتمنالك السعاده وانك متتسرعيش بقراراتك وتفكري بعقل قبل ما تاخدي اي قرار لانها مسالة عمر بحاله*

*يا تقضيه بسلام مع حبيبك *

*يا تسيبيه وتقضيه مع شخص تاني يمكن يعيشك في زعيق وخناق وشتايم بشكل دائم*
​


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بصي انا معاكي ان الموقف صعب اوي وممكن انتي في وضع محتاجه تحسي برجولته وخوفه عليكي​
> 
> لكن تعالي نحسبها كده اديكي شايفه اللي بيحصل في البلد اليومين دول​
> شئ طبيعي انه حتي لو بتاع خناق في الوقت ده بالذات مش هيقدر يتكلم عشان خايف عليكي من اي رد فعل ممكن يحصلك لان غير محبب ان الشاب يتخانق ومعاه بنت انتي اول حد هيتبهدل وسط الزحمه دي كلها فهو يمكن سكوته ده ناتج من خوف عليكي ولو لوحده يمكن كان عرف يتصرف​
> ...


 بس انا مش فاهمة ازاى حد يحب واحدة ويعمل كدة
ازاى يشوفها بتتعاكس ويسكت
دة انا نفسى لما ببقى ماشية لوحدى فى الشارع من غيره لو حد عاكسنى ببهدله
انا فهمته وقلتله ان اللى حصل دة ضايقنى وافتكر هو كمان فهم دة منى انا وببكى
ووعدنى انه هيتغير
بس انا فعلا لسه مصدومة
وخايفة مايتغيرش واتعلق بيه اكتر فى فترة الخطوبة دى
وفى الاخر يبقى الحال كما هو عليه
شكرا على ردك واهتمامك


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نسيت اقولك نورتي المنتدي كله​
> 
> 
> وفي انتظار مواضيعك ومشاركاتك معانا​


 شكرا ليكى ياقمر
وشكرا على الاهتمام دة كله


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جمله واحده بس ياريت تفهميها كويس​*
> 
> 
> *الراجل اللي مش يقدر يحمي خطيبته مش يقدر يحمي زوجته*​


 
ماهى مشكلتى انى فاهماها
انا عارفة انه كدة عمره ماهينفع يبقالى زوج
لان احساسى بالامان راح تماما وانا معاه
لدرجة لما بمشى معاه ببقى عاملة حسابى انى هاخد حقى بنفسى
احساس صعب اوى للبنت انها مع الراجل اللى اختارته تضطر انها تبقى هى الراجل


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> بس انا مش فاهمة ازاى حد يحب واحدة ويعمل كدة
> ازاى يشوفها بتتعاكس ويسكت
> دة انا نفسى لما ببقى ماشية لوحدى فى الشارع من غيره لو حد عاكسنى ببهدله
> انا فهمته وقلتله ان اللى حصل دة ضايقنى وافتكر هو كمان فهم دة منى انا وببكى
> ...


 

خلاص لو انتي شايفه كده وان الطبع ده مش مريحك خلاص سبيه

بس خلي بالك لو ارتبطي بشخص عكس ده بردو هتتضايقي من تصرفاته وخناقه المستمر وانه هيزعجك كتير بس لو انتي بتحبي النوعية دي يبقي خلاص ده اختيارك اكيد

وانتي قولتي انه وعدك انه هيتغير ده دليل علي انه عايز يرضيكي اظن صعب اوي تلاقي حد كده في الزمن ده

نصيحة مني فكري تاني واديله فرصه ولو فرصه اخيره لانك صعب تحصلي علي فرصه زي دي تاني

وعشان مش تتعبي وتتعبيه خلاص قالك هيتغير استني وشوفي بنفسك بلاش تحكمي عليه من اول مره عشان مش تظلميه وتظلمي نفسك كمان

وربنا يرشدك ويكتبلك الخير دايما​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

توتا نورتي المنتدي 
نصيحتي ليكي 
كل واحد او واحده في المنتدي 
هيقولك رائيه بناء علي تجاربه الشخصيه او اي انطباع جواه 
 انا رائي اسالي اب اعترافك 
هو الوحيد اللي هيقدر يدلك علي الصح 
وربنا يدبرلك اللي فيه الخير 

وفي حاجه انا عايز اقولها 
انا صعيدي
وامي كنت بسمعها تقول دايما 
مرات راجل ميخدهاش راجل 
بمعني ان الزوجه بتكون مكتوبه للواحد من اول ما يتولد 
ولو ليهم نصيب في بعض هيبقيوا لبعض 
مهما حصل ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> شكرا ليكى ياقمر
> وشكرا على الاهتمام دة كله


 

العفو يا جميل

ربنا يرشدك للخير يارب


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2011)

*بصى لو الى بيعاكسك ده باين عليه شوارعى ولا شايل مطوة وخطيبك اتعارك واتصاب ولا حاجة هل ده هيفرحك؟
يمكن هو بص لقى الشاب الى بيعاكسك من النوع ده
وممكن هو يكون فعلا من النوع الهادى مش بيحب يتعارك يعنى ده مش دليل على عدم حبه لا
اتناقشو مع بعض فى الموضوع يمكن عنده اسبابه وانا مع روزى وبسم الصليب فى كلامهم جدا انتى الى هتتبهدلى لو حصلت عاركة ولو حصله حاجة ممكن انتى كمان يحصلك حاجة فى الايام السودة الى احنا فيها دى
فمتظلميهوش واتكلمو الاول
*


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اولا اهلا بيكي بالمنتدى معانا نووووورتي *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 وهو الانسان لازم يبقى سلبى تماما علشان يكون محترم او هادى
فى الحالتين سواء اللى بيشتم وبيزعق كتير او اللى خطيبته بتتعاكس قدام عينه البنت عمرها مابتحس بأمان


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> توتا نورتي المنتدي​
> نصيحتي ليكي
> كل واحد او واحده في المنتدي
> هيقولك رائيه بناء علي تجاربه الشخصيه او اي انطباع جواه
> ...


 

صح جدا يا عياد اب الاعتراف هيقدر يفيدها اكتر ممنا

بس بردو تسمع وجهات النظر وفي النهاية تفكر مع نفسها عشان تاخد القرار السليم وتبقي ماتسرعتش في الحكم عليه

لانه قرار صعب جدا ومحتاج تفكير طويل جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> توتا نورتي المنتدي​
> 
> نصيحتي ليكي
> كل واحد او واحده في المنتدي
> ...


 
احتراما لاءراء الجميع 
رد عياد هو افضل رد 
اب الاعتراف هو اللى هيقولك الصح 
ماتسمعيش كلام حد وتبوظى حياتك 
اسمعى رأى اب اعترافك فقط ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *بصى لو الى بيعاكسك ده باين عليه شوارعى ولا شايل مطوة وخطيبك اتعارك واتصاب ولا حاجة هل ده هيفرحك؟*
> *يمكن هو بص لقى الشاب الى بيعاكسك من النوع ده*
> *وممكن هو يكون فعلا من النوع الهادى مش بيحب يتعارك يعنى ده مش دليل على عدم حبه لا*
> *اتناقشو مع بعض فى الموضوع يمكن عنده اسبابه وانا مع روزى وبسم الصليب فى كلامهم جدا انتى الى هتتبهدلى لو حصلت عاركة ولو حصله حاجة ممكن انتى كمان يحصلك حاجة فى الايام السودة الى احنا فيها دى*
> *فمتظلميهوش واتكلمو الاول*


 

صح يا جيلان

لازم حتي يكون في خوف عليه لانه ممكن يحصله حاجه لو الشخص ده من البلطجية
يعني بردو لازم تخاف عليه وعلي سلامته


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> خلاص لو انتي شايفه كده وان الطبع ده مش مريحك خلاص سبيه​
> بس خلي بالك لو ارتبطي بشخص عكس ده بردو هتتضايقي من تصرفاته وخناقه المستمر وانه هيزعجك كتير بس لو انتي بتحبي النوعية دي يبقي خلاص ده اختيارك اكيد​
> وانتي قولتي انه وعدك انه هيتغير ده دليل علي انه عايز يرضيكي اظن صعب اوي تلاقي حد كده في الزمن ده​
> نصيحة مني فكري تاني واديله فرصه ولو فرصه اخيره لانك صعب تحصلي علي فرصه زي دي تاني​
> ...


 
عندك حق
انا فعلا بشوف صاحباتى
وعارفة انه بيحبنى حب كبير خالص
هديله فرصة لكن بردة من جوايا مؤمنة ان الطبع يغلب التطبع


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> عندك حق
> انا فعلا بشوف صاحباتى
> وعارفة انه بيحبنى حب كبير خالص
> هديله فرصة لكن بردة من جوايا مؤمنة ان الطبع يغلب التطبع


 
اهم حاجه تديله فرصه وحلو جدا انه وعدك بأنه هيتغير 

ومن كلامك انا واثقة انه هيتغير عشانك ولانه محتاجك جانبه زي ما انتي محتاجه وجوده في حياتك

وربنا يسعدك يا قمر

وابقي طمنينا عليكي​


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> توتا نورتي المنتدي​
> نصيحتي ليكي
> كل واحد او واحده في المنتدي
> هيقولك رائيه بناء علي تجاربه الشخصيه او اي انطباع جواه
> ...


 
على فكرة انا بردة من الصعيد
وعجبنى ردك جدا
انما بردة الانسان لازم يفكر فى القرار المصيرى
مش يفضل سلبى وبعدين يقول اصله كان نصيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

*بصى يا توته هو فعلا احساس صعب ان البنت فجأه تحس بعدم الامان مع الانسان اللى المفروض يحميها ويدافع عنها 
وممكن جداااا فى موقف تتهز صورته فى عنيها أو تفقد ثقتها فيه 
بس واضح ان خطيبك انسان طيب مش بتاع مشاكل وبيحبك وبيحاول يعبر عن ده على اد ما يقدر 
كونه بقى هادى وخجول ده مش يعيبه ابدااا 
متخليش الموقف ده يأثر عليكى زياده عن اللزوم واختارى الوقت المناسب وعاتبيه بدون تجريح فى رجولته 
يمكن مكانش عاوز يظهر قدامك بمظهر انه عنيف أو يمكن احترم وجودك معاه وخاف تتبهدلى لوالموضوع كبر
الصراحه مفيش احسن منها بينك وبين خطيبك خليكى واضحه فى مشاعرك معاه بس اختارى الوقت والاسلوب اللى تتكلمى فيه معاه
عارفه من سنين كتيره كنت مع اصحابى فى رحله وكان منهم اتنين مخطوبين 
 واحنا فى البحر فجأه قلب والموج على وكان فى سحب جامد ولولا معظمنا كان بيعرف يعوم كويس كنا غرقنا و انتهينا 
نزلوا الحرس بتوع الشاطىء بمراكبهم وكانوا بياخدوا اللى يقدروا عليه مننا وكانت البنت المخطوبه دى ابعدنا وكنا يادوبك شايفنها وفى مركب اخدت خطيبها وطلعته لبره
بعد ما البنت طلعت لبره وانقذوها اعتبرت ان خطيبها اتخلى عنها رغم اننا فهمناها انه محدش وقتها كان له يد فى حاجه ورغم قصة الحب الكبيره اللى كانت بينهم الا ان كل شىء انتهى فى لحظه لسبب مكانش حد يتخيله
بعد سنين من فراقهم حصل ندم لكن كان الاوان فات 
نصيحتى ليكى انك تخليكى حريصه على قصتك ومتتسرعيش وتاخدى اى قرار ممكن فى يوم تندمى عليه
صارحيه واسمعيه وافهميه كويس وربنا يوفقك وتوصلى لقرار يريحك نفسياً وميخليكيش فى يوم تندمى 
*


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *بصى لو الى بيعاكسك ده باين عليه شوارعى ولا شايل مطوة وخطيبك اتعارك واتصاب ولا حاجة هل ده هيفرحك؟*
> *يمكن هو بص لقى الشاب الى بيعاكسك من النوع ده*
> *وممكن هو يكون فعلا من النوع الهادى مش بيحب يتعارك يعنى ده مش دليل على عدم حبه لا*
> *اتناقشو مع بعض فى الموضوع يمكن عنده اسبابه وانا مع روزى وبسم الصليب فى كلامهم جدا انتى الى هتتبهدلى لو حصلت عاركة ولو حصله حاجة ممكن انتى كمان يحصلك حاجة فى الايام السودة الى احنا فيها دى*
> *فمتظلميهوش واتكلمو الاول*


 اولا هو لا شوارعى ولا حاجة
هو كان راجل عادى بيستظرف
يمكن ماكانش لازم يتعارك بس كان لازم يرد
كان يتصرف
امال ازاى هيبقى الزوج فى البيت اللى هحس معاه بالامان


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصى يا توته هو فعلا احساس صعب ان البنت فجأه تحس بعدم الامان مع الانسان اللى المفروض يحميها ويدافع عنها *
> *وممكن جداااا فى موقف تتهز صورته فى عنيها أو تفقد ثقتها فيه *
> *بس واضح ان خطيبك انسان طيب مش بتاع مشاكل وبيحبك وبيحاول يعبر عن ده على اد ما يقدر *
> *كونه بقى هادى وخجول ده مش يعيبه ابدااا *
> ...


 
رد فوق الممتاز يا دونا 
احييكى عليه ​


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> احتراما لاءراء الجميع
> 
> رد عياد هو افضل رد
> اب الاعتراف هو اللى هيقولك الصح
> ...


 
شكرا على اهتمامك وحرصك دة


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهم حاجه تديله فرصه وحلو جدا انه وعدك بأنه هيتغير ​
> ومن كلامك انا واثقة انه هيتغير عشانك ولانه محتاجك جانبه زي ما انتي محتاجه وجوده في حياتك​
> وربنا يسعدك يا قمر​
> 
> وابقي طمنينا عليكي​


 
شكرا ياروزى
انا واثقة فعلا فى حبه ليا
اوكى ياقمر
شكرا كتييييييييير


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصى يا توته هو فعلا احساس صعب ان البنت فجأه تحس بعدم الامان مع الانسان اللى المفروض يحميها ويدافع عنها *
> *وممكن جداااا فى موقف تتهز صورته فى عنيها أو تفقد ثقتها فيه *
> *بس واضح ان خطيبك انسان طيب مش بتاع مشاكل وبيحبك وبيحاول يعبر عن ده على اد ما يقدر *
> *كونه بقى هادى وخجول ده مش يعيبه ابدااا *
> ...


 
انا للاسف لما عاتبته جرحت فى رجولته كتييييير جدا يادونا
انا بحبه جدا 
لكن خايفة دة يتكرر تانى بعد الزواج
بجد خايفة موت انى اكون انا راجل البيت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> احتراما لاءراء الجميع
> رد عياد هو افضل رد
> اب الاعتراف هو اللى هيقولك الصح
> ماتسمعيش كلام حد وتبوظى حياتك
> اسمعى رأى اب اعترافك فقط ​




*احنا بنتكلم وبتناقش وكل واحد بيقول رايه
محدش بيفرض رايه عليها طبعا
ولا عايزين نبوظ حياتها
لان في الاول والاخر رايها هي اللي هيتنفذ
كل واحد بيقول وجهه نظره فقط 
وفي الاول والاخر هيحصل اللي ربنا عايزه ليها​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

*معاكي حق تنزعجي من هيك تصرف لانه البنت منا لما بتختار شريك حياتها بتختاره لانه شخص قادر أنه يحميها و يتحمل مسؤليتها ومعه رح تحس بالامان وانه في وراها رجل قوي

بس أنا برأيي تحكي معه هو و تخبريه انك انزعجتي من هالتصرف 
يعني ما حدا ممكن يفيدك اكتر من انك تتفاهمي معه و تفهمي منه هو ليه هيك عمل وشو السبب ؟

ربنا يوفقك يا قمر 
ومنورة المنتدى ​*


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *احنا بنتكلم وبتناقش وكل واحد بيقول رايه*
> *محدش بيفرض رايه عليها طبعا*
> *ولا عايزين نبوظ حياتها*
> *لان في الاول والاخر رايها هي اللي هيتنفذ*
> ...


 على فكرة انا بشكركم كلكم للاهتمام دة
وكمان عايزة اقول ان لازم بردة كنت اعرف كل الاراء الممكنة
لان الموضوع ماينفعش احكيه لاى حد
لانى زى ماقولت مش ممكن ههز صورته ابدا قدام حد
وكل رد من الردود اللى فاتت دى فادتنى كتير
ورأى حضرتك فادنى جدا
لأن اخيرا لقيت حد فاهم انا حاسة بايه او خايفة من ايه
لان بردة بعض الناس بيبقوا ردودهم من منطلق الرومانسية
لكن انا عارفة تماما ان الرومانسية او القلب وحده ماينفعش يفتح بيت او يبنى بيت
لازم العقل والقلب مع بعض
علشان كدة بشكركم كلكم فعلا على وجهات النظر
انا هشارك فى المنتدى بس طبعا هضطر اغير اسمى او هدخل بعضوية تانى
لانى رغم كل شئ مش حابة ان حاجة شخصية زى دى تبقى فى اذهان الكل عنى او عن خطيبى


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *معاكي حق تنزعجي من هيك تصرف لانه البنت منا لما بتختار شريك حياتها بتختاره لانه شخص قادر أنه يحميها و يتحمل مسؤليتها ومعه رح تحس بالامان وانه في وراها رجل قوي​*
> 
> *بس أنا برأيي تحكي معه هو و تخبريه انك انزعجتي من هالتصرف *
> *يعني ما حدا ممكن يفيدك اكتر من انك تتفاهمي معه و تفهمي منه هو ليه هيك عمل وشو السبب ؟*​
> ...


 
شكرا روزيتا على اهتمامك دة
وعلى فكرة انا كلمته وهو وعدنى يتغير
بس طبعا مازلت قلقانة كتير
خايفة انه مايتغيرش او ترجع ريمة لعادتها القديمة زى مابيقولوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

*معلشى سامحينى انا يمكن كتبت ردى وسجلته متأخر قبل ما اشوف باقى مشاركاتك اللى زرعت جوايا احساس بانك وبعيد عن الموقف اللى حصل ده مفيش جواكى اقتناع كامل بشخصيته .. رغم انك بتحاولى تقنعى نفسك بيه 
يمكن احساسى يكون غلط أو يمكن انتى بتفكرى بشكل عقلانى زياده ادانى ايحاء بكده 
على العموم من أهم فوائد فترة الخطوبه ان الطرفين يدرسوا بعض كويس 
بس هقولك على حاجه متبنيش اختيارك وقرارك على احتمالات انك هتغيريه 
مش كل حاجه بتنفع تتغير لازم يكون فى قبول للانسان زى ما هو كده
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## tota_patota (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلشى سامحينى انا يمكن كتبت ردى وسجلته متأخر قبل ما اشوف باقى مشاركاتك اللى زرعت جوايا احساس بانك وبعيد عن الموقف اللى حصل ده مفيش جواكى اقتناع كامل بشخصيته .. رغم انك بتحاولى تقنعى نفسك بيه *
> *يمكن احساسى يكون غلط أو يمكن انتى بتفكرى بشكل عقلانى زياده ادانى ايحاء بكده *
> *على العموم من أهم فوائد فترة الخطوبه ان الطرفين يدرسوا بعض كويس *
> *بس هقولك على حاجه متبنيش اختيارك وقرارك على احتمالات انك هتغيريه *
> ...


 بجد شكرا شكرا شكرا خالص على اهتمامكم دة
وشكرا على اهتمامك دة
صدقينى انا بحبه خالص وبحب شخصيته وبحب كل تفاصيله
وكنت شايفة نفسى اسعد انسانة معاه
بس انا فعلا مصدومة جدا
وبحس نفسى عاملة زى الانسان اللى خد ضربة قوية ففقد توازنه
بقيت مش عارفة افكر ازاى واخد قرار ازاى
ومش عارفة اصلا ايه صح ولا غلط
بس اللى اعرفه انى مهما حبيته مش هتنازل ابدا عن انه يكون الراجل اللى يحمينى واللى احس معاه بالامان
هو وعدنى هيتغير وانا قلتهاله بصراحة ان لو ماتغيرش يبقى مش هقدر ابدا اكون مراته
عشان مانظلمش بعض


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> بجد شكرا شكرا شكرا خالص على اهتمامكم دة
> وشكرا على اهتمامك دة
> صدقينى انا بحبه خالص وبحب شخصيته وبحب كل تفاصيله
> وكنت شايفة نفسى اسعد انسانة معاه
> ...



خلاص يبقى اصبرى شوية متخديش القرار وانتى الضربة مخلية توازك مش ظابط استنى لحد ما تفكرى كويس وتتكلمو وتشوفيه اتغير ولا لا
ومتقسيش بموقف واحد جايز هو كان شايف حاجة انتى مش شايفاها
قيسيها بكذا موقف واصبرى بعدين احكمى
وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى ويدبرلك الصالح


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> بجد شكرا شكرا شكرا خالص على اهتمامكم دة
> وشكرا على اهتمامك دة
> صدقينى انا بحبه خالص وبحب شخصيته وبحب كل تفاصيله
> وكنت شايفة نفسى اسعد انسانة معاه
> ...



*مفيش اى داعى يا حبيبتى للشكر احنا هنا كلنا اخوات واسره واحده وبنحاول نفيد بعض بافكارنا وتجاربنا
كلامك كله جميل وعين العقل بس اللى انا لونته بالاحمر ده فيه شىء خطير جداااا على اى علاقة ارتباط
وهو انك عاوزه انسان كامل وبتحاولى تغيرى فى خطيبك شىء ممكن ميقدرش عليه حتى لو حاول وهو على فكره هيحاول علشان يرضيكى بس هيكون شىء مصنع ومفتعل ووقتى
يعنى ممكن يفضل حريص اوووى انه يرضيكى دلوقتى بانه يعمل اللى يريحك ويقنعك انه اتغير لكن بعد الجواز مش هيبقى محتاج لده 
لازم تقتنعى من جواكى انه مفيش انسان كامل وان فترة الخطوبه دى اساسا اتعملت علشان نتعرف على سلبيات وايجابيات الطرف الاخر مش علشان نشكله بالشكل اللى احنا عاوزينه 
فى حاجات ممكن تصرف ممكن كلام يكون بيضايقنا بيبقى سهل بالحب والتفاهم ينتهى وميتكررش لكن فى طباع وصفات فى الشخصيه صعب جدااااا نمحيها ونبدلها بصفات تانيه هو نفسه هيكون مستغربها ومش حاببها
بلاش تضغطى عليه وتحمليه فوق طاقته علشان متخسريش حبه ليكى وهو بيحارب علشان يرضيكى  
وربنا يعملك الصالح يا حبيبتى*


----------



## jesus.my.life (8 أبريل 2011)

بصى يا توته انا هقولك حاجة صغيرة انا راجل ويعتبر من الصعيد

بس لما بكون مع اختى او حد من قرايبى او لما كنت ايام الجامعه فى القاهرة خارج مع حد كنت بحط فى مخى انى احترمها واكون معاها عامل حساب ان هيحصل معاكسات وبجهز نفسى 

بس الاعتبار الاول الى معايا 
هيحصلها اية؟
هحكيلك موقف صغير حصلنا فى كنيستنا 
كان واحد من الكنيسة هو واخته وبتين صحب اخته طالعين وفى شابين حبه يعاكسه البنات ونزله اتخانقه مع الولد وضربه الولد واحنا جرينا انا وصحبى مسكناهم ضربناهم والبنات غلطت وفضلت واقفه فى مكانها 
اية ال حصل؟ طبعا اتقال ان البنات دى بتاعت مشاكل وان وان وان وان وان 
فان انسان يتخانق ومعاه خطيبته او مراته دة شى مش محبب لانها بيبهدلها بكدة
وثانيا يمكن فعلا الى عاكسك شوارعى او باين عليه التخلف العقلى لو خطيبك اخدله مطوة فى النص كدة هتكونى مبسوطة وفرحانة انه فى نظرك راجل وبيحميكى وبيدافع عنك؟
طيب لو الوضع اطور وهو الى موت الواد هيكون برضة قى نظرك كدة؟
انا من رائى اصبرى شوية يمكن هو بطبعه مش بيحب الخناقات والمشاكل ودة شى مش يعيبه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> على فكرة انا بشكركم كلكم للاهتمام دة
> وكمان عايزة اقول ان لازم بردة كنت اعرف كل الاراء الممكنة
> لان الموضوع ماينفعش احكيه لاى حد
> لانى زى ماقولت مش ممكن ههز صورته ابدا قدام حد
> ...



*
أختي العزيزه
مفيش شكر بين الأخوات
اختلف معاكي في نقطه
وهي ان اهلك لازم يعرفوا كل حاجه
دي مش هتهز صورته ولا حاجه قدامهم
بالعكس اهلك يعرفوا احسن مني ومنك في الامور دي
وهيقدوروا يحكموا كويس ويفكروا كويس 

بعض المواقف اللي بتحصل مينفعش نخدها برومانسيه وحب
والا هنتهاون في حاجات كتيره جدا مينفعش نعديها بالساهل
لازم نفكر بعقلنا كويس جدا عشان نقدر نقرر صح مصيرنا

بالنسبه لعضويتك في المنتدي مفتكرش انه لازم تعملي عضويه اخري
انتي مش عملتي جريمه عشان تتكسفي من العضويه دي
وصدقيني محدش هيكون في اذهانه اي حاجه بالعكس كلنا بنحترمك ونحبك
وزي ماحصل معاكي حصل مع ناس كتيره 
ربنا معاكي ويوفقك في حياتك ويختارلك الصالح دايما​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصى يا توته هو فعلا احساس صعب ان البنت فجأه تحس بعدم الامان مع الانسان اللى المفروض يحميها ويدافع عنها
> وممكن جداااا فى موقف تتهز صورته فى عنيها أو تفقد ثقتها فيه
> بس واضح ان خطيبك انسان طيب مش بتاع مشاكل وبيحبك وبيحاول يعبر عن ده على اد ما يقدر
> كونه بقى هادى وخجول ده مش يعيبه ابدااا
> ...


صح يا دون اتفاهمى الاول وافهمى كل دواخله وبلاش تتصرفى على حسب فهمك انتى 
احمدى ربنا انى خطيبك هادى يما تعالى شوفى مينا يوم العيد ويعلم الله كان هيضرب واحد وهو اصلا مكلمنيش هو بس بصصلى وكنا فى مكان عام يعنى الواد مش بس هيضرب ده كان هيطرد اصلا لولا انى اقنعت مينا انو مشى لولا ما الموقف عدى وفضل يهرى


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *احنا بنتكلم وبتناقش وكل واحد بيقول رايه*
> *محدش بيفرض رايه عليها طبعا*
> *ولا عايزين نبوظ حياتها*
> *لان في الاول والاخر رايها هي اللي هيتنفذ*
> ...


 
اولا : انا بوجهه الكلام لكل اللى رد قبلى 
مش لشخص معين 
ثانيا : تسمع اراء الكل وبردوا اهم حاجه تاخد رأى اب اعترافها مش اسمع اراء الناس واخد برأيهم واركن رأى اب الاعتراف فى الاخر ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اولا : انا بوجهه الكلام لكل اللى رد قبلى
> مش لشخص معين
> ثانيا : تسمع اراء الكل وبردوا اهم حاجه تاخد رأى اب اعترافها مش اسمع اراء الناس واخد برأيهم واركن رأى اب الاعتراف فى الاخر ​




*اولا انا مش خدت الكلام ع شخصي انا
انا بفهمك وجهه نظرنا كلنا مش اكتر

ثانيا محدش قال انها تركن راي الاب الكاهن
انا قلت ان كلنا بننتناقش وبنتكلم وبنقول وجهه نظرنا
والا مكنتش نزلت الموضوع تاخد راينا فيه
وفي الاخر هي اللي هتقرر وتحدد لان دي حياتها
واكيد محدش عايز يبوظ حياتها 

ارجو يكون قصدي وصلك يا كوكو​*


----------



## Critic (8 أبريل 2011)

*انا رأيى مختلف تماما*

*اولا : مافيش حاجة اسمها قسمة و نصيب عقلك فى راسك و انتى اللى بتختارى مش ربنا بيفرض عليكى او يكتب عليكى حد*

*ثانيا : الاب الكاهن فى فى اغلب الاحيان هيديكى اجابة عايمة لانه يخاف يتسبب فى فسخ خطوبة او يوقف حال حد فاعتمدى على الخبرات من الناس الكبيرة و اللى بتثقى فى ارائهم من اصحابك*

*ثالثا : فترة الخطوبة مش فترة اصلاح اجتماعى ...بمعنى ان مافيش حاجة هتتغير من قبل و بعد فمتحطيش امل وهمى فى كدة ....اقعدى معاه و اتناقشوا فى المشكلة و شوفى ايه الوضع....وصلتى لحل و قدرتى تستحملى كان بها ....موصلتيش لحل و حسيتى انك مش قادرة فسيبيه...اومال فترة الخطوبة اتعملت ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*و علشان تكونى عارفة : لو انتى ضغطى على نفسك تقبليه و انتى مش مقتنعة هتتعذبى باقى حياتك ....*

*معلش اذا كان رأيى قاسى بس القرارات دى مافيهاش مجاملات و لا عواطف جياشة !*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اولا انا مش خدت الكلام ع شخصي انا*
> *انا بفهمك وجهه نظرنا كلنا مش اكتر*​
> *ثانيا محدش قال انها تركن راي الاب الكاهن*
> *انا قلت ان كلنا بننتناقش وبنتكلم وبنقول وجهه نظرنا*
> ...


تمام يا مايكل 
وصلت فكرتك ​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2011)

*اولا نورتى ياتوتا ياقمر المنتدى كله منور 
وبعدين حماية ايه بس يابنتى ؟انا هفضل اعلم فى البنات لحد امتى ؟
متستنيش يابنتى حماية من حد روحى انتى اتعلمى كاراتيه ولا تايكوندو واحمى نفسك بنفسك ههههههههههههه
معلش ياتوتا متتخضيش منى لما هتعرفينى كويس هتعرفى انى بهزر 

بصى ياتوتا رغم انى مليش خالص فى مواضيع الحب والجواز ديه بس عايزة اقولك على حاجة ,ايه مفهومك عن الرجولة ياتوتا ؟
اصل فيه ناس فاهمه ان الرجولة انه يبقى بلطجى وبيتخانق مع اى دبانه تعدى على وش خطيبته بس الرجولة الحقيقية مش كده 
راعى فى الموقف ده اكتر من حاجة ,اولا امانك انتى الشخصى ممكن يكون الولد اللى عاكسك ده ولد بلطجى وبتاع مشاكل وكان ممكن الموضوع يكبر والخناقة تكبر وانتى تتأذى 

تانى حاجة امانه هو الشخصى ,مفتكرش ابدا انك كنتى هتبقى مبسوطة لو الولد ده ضربه وراح المستشفى مثلا وخصوصا فى اوضاع البلد الحالية وغياب الشرطة والامن والناس مش طايقة بعضها 

هو ممكن يكون عمل كده علشان يحميكى انتى اولا من البهدلة فى الشارع ده غير ياتوتا لو فكرتى بالعقل الخناق مش هيعمل اى حاجة ولا هيجيب اى نتيجة لان المعاكسة حصلت واللى كان كان الكلام ده لو كان مثلا حد بعد الشر هيخطفك ساعتها اه يدافع عنك 
لكن واحد عاكسك واللى حصل حصل هيفيد بأيه الخناق مع واحد زى كده غير البهدلة ليكى وله 

لو انتى مقتنعة بيه وبشخصيته بشكل عام متفسديش حياتك علشان موقف زى ده 
لكن لو هو شخصيته لايعتمد عليها بشكل عام مش بس فى الموقف ده ممكن تعيدى النظر فى الموضوع او تتناقشى معاه 
لكن لو مش مقتنعة بيه مش تضغطى على نفسك 
وفى النهاية صلى وشوفى الرب عايز منك ايه ومرتب ليكى ايه واعتمدى عليه 

تمت الفتوى والله اعلم هههههههههههه منورة ياقمر 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

ده المصيبة في المجتمع الغبي بتاعنا

 كما قرات في كثير من الردود الراجل مادفيعش ع خطيبتو عشان كان خايف عليها من كلام الناس 

قمة التخلف!

لما المراة تتعرض لتحرش من نجس مش لازم نتكلم معاه عشان سمعتها ?!

يعني الخنزير لعمل القذارة ده  ايقافه عند حده يبقى فيه ضرر لسمعة البنت?!!!

هل لدرجة ده شرف البنت وسمعتها هشة?!!

رحماك يا رب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2011)

> كما قرات في كثير من الردود الراجل مادفيعش ع خطيبتو عشان كان خايف عليها من كلام الناس ​
> 
> قمة التخلف!​




يا ستي الشاب الشرقي الي بيدافع و يطنطن عن الشرف و الكرامه ليل نهار دا (مش كلهم طبعا فيه شباب جدع جدا) وقت اللزوم لو اتعرضت لمصيبه يجري و يسيبك​ 
و احتمال يقول عليكي مش كويسه​ 
اسد علي وفي الحروب نعامة...​ 
سلام​​​​​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> يا ستي الشاب الشرقي الي بيدافع و يطنطن عن الشرف و الكرامه ليل نهار دا (مش كلهم طبعا فيه شباب جدع جدا) وقت اللزوم لو اتعرضت لمصيبه يجري و يسيبك​
> و احتمال يقول عليكي مش كويسه​
> اسد علي وفي الحروب نعامة...​
> سلام​​​​​



ده الواقع مع الاسف بدل ما يدافع عليكي بيخبي راسه في الرمل كنعامة 
ده الجدعنة يا حبيبتي​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جمله واحده بس ياريت تفهميها كويس​*
> 
> 
> *الراجل اللي مش يقدر يحمي خطيبته مش يقدر يحمي زوجته*​


 
*في دي معاك حق...اوافقك*​


----------



## لولى لوليتا (9 أبريل 2011)

موقف وحش اوووووووى بصراحه وانا مش هتكلم واقولك انا لو مكانك كنت عملت ايه فى الموقف دا عشان مبقاش بقومك عليه ولا حاجة هههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (9 أبريل 2011)

عاوز اقولك حاجة مهمة طالما الاعتداء مفهوش فيلنجز و اين بابليك سوو وات هههههههههههههه
طبعا و لله الحمد لو اتعرضت حبيبتى لاى معاكسة ولا حاجة ايدى طويلة و لسانى اطول و الله اعلم


----------



## شميران (9 أبريل 2011)

*هاي توتا حبيبتي نورتي المنتدى *
*ياحبي احسن شئ انك تصارحين خطيبك وتقولي له كل الي في بالك  وكل الي بتحسي بيه بس بهدوء وبدون مشاجرات وتشوفين وجهة نظرة وهو قال لك انو حيتغير اصبري عليه واتمنى انك ماتتسرعين بقرارك وانك تفكري كثير واتمنى ماتحكمين على خطيبك بس من هدا الموقف *
*والرب يكون معاكي ياحبي*
*واحنة اهنا كلنا اخوات واي شي تحتاجين ياعسل احنة في الخدمة مع تحياتي*


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2011)

حيرتو البت ارسو على حل بقى دنا احترتلها


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2011)

انا تقريبا قريت كل الردود

اولا مش كل حاجة في الشخصيه تنفع تتغير في حجات مستحيل تتغير ،، وفي حجات ممكن بس لو الشخص عنده استعداد 

ثانيا الموقف الي انتي مريتي بيه طبعا موقف مش سهل ولازم الواحد يقف عنده
لكن مينفعش ابتدي علاقه او انهيها بسبب موقف واحد 
الموقف دا فتح عينيك علي نقطه معينه في شخصيته  لازم تاخدي بالك منها  وتتاكدي منها 

 **بمعني انك تشوفي دا طبعه وهي دي شخصيته يعني هو شخص هادي ومش بتاع مشاكل لدرجه السلبية ودا شئ صعب علي اي بنت لانها هتفقد احساسها بالامان والاحتواء 
وبالتالي احترامها ليه هيقل مع الوقت وهتحس انها القائد في كل كبيرة وصغيرة  وحجات كتير
كفيله انها تهدم اي بيت 

**ولا هو شخص هادي ومش بتاع مشاكل من باب الحكمه  والعقل 

  النوعين دول محدش يقدر يحدد هو ايه غيرك 

وطبعا مفيش شخص كامل بس في حجات مينفعش التنازل عنها 
يعني مينفعش يبقي هادي لدرجة السلبية
ومينفعش يبقي عصبي ووخداه الرجوله اووي ويمشي يتخانق مع طوب الارض ،،الشخص الطبيعي كويس

 ثالثا اباء الكهنه طبعا شئ جميل اننا نستعين بيهم لكن للاسف مش كل اباء الكهنه لديهم الحكمه والوعي في القرارات المصيريه يعني مش اي اب كاهن نستعين بيه في مثل هذه الامور 


رابعا الحب فعلا جميل ومش سهل نلاقاه بس كمان الجواز مينفعش بس يتبني علي الحب فقط
لازم قدر كبير من العقل وكبير جداا 
يعني لو انتي بتموتي فيه واكتشفتي انه بخيل او سلبي او اي عيب صعب بعد الجواز اكيد الحب دا هنتهي وهتبقي الحياة مش مريحة وغير مستقرة 

*صلي لربنا يعطيكي الحكمه والرؤيه ويرشدك للصالح
ربنا يوفقك ويرتبلك كل خير *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ده المصيبة في المجتمع الغبي بتاعنا
> 
> كما قرات في كثير من الردود الراجل مادفيعش ع خطيبتو عشان كان خايف عليها من كلام الناس
> 
> ...



*انجى ياعمرى علشان متفسريش كلامى غلط لانك شريكتى فى الكفاح فى الجمعية فيهمنى انك تفهمى انا اقصد ايه 
طبعا ياحبيبتى انا معاكى فى كل حرف قولتيه هذا الشئ اللى عاكسها طبعا لازم ايقافه عند حده 
وانا لما قولت بلاش مشاكل مقصدتش سمعتها ولا اى شئ 
انا قصدت ان كان ممكن هذا الشئ يكون معاه مطوه ولاحاجة ويضربهم بيها ويبقى كده مش استفادوا اى حاجة 
انا كنت اقصد امانهم الشخصى والجسدى مش سمعتها 
لان طبعا الناس العاقلة بس هى اللى تعرف تفرق بين الجانى وبين المجنى عليه 
لكن طبعا علشان مجتمعنا متخلف بزيادة فيبقلبوا الجانى الى مجنى عليه والمجنى عليه الى جانى ,العمى

*


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2011)

*معلش انا مقريتش كل اخواتي اللي سبقوني 
بس راي الشخصي ان فترة الخطوبة من اجل معرفة كل شخص صفات و طباع الطرف الاخر 
فلو في اي صفات او طباع في احد الطرفين مش عجبه الطرف الاخر يبقي .......
اظن وصل راي و شكرا
نصيحة بس صغيرة ليكي اسالي ناس عن خبره بعيد عن الكهنة*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انجى ياعمرى علشان متفسريش كلامى غلط لانك شريكتى فى الكفاح فى الجمعية فيهمنى انك تفهمى انا اقصد ايه
> طبعا ياحبيبتى انا معاكى فى كل حرف قولتيه هذا الشئ اللى عاكسها طبعا لازم ايقافه عند حده
> وانا لما قولت بلاش مشاكل مقصدتش سمعتها ولا اى شئ
> انا قصدت ان كان ممكن هذا الشئ يكون معاه مطوه ولاحاجة ويضربهم بيها ويبقى كده مش استفادوا اى حاجة
> ...


انا اصلا يا حبيبتي كتبت ردي قبل ما شوف ردك 
فمتهتمش يا حضرة مدير جمعية الدفاع عن حقوق المراة ههههههه


----------



## MAJI (9 أبريل 2011)

اراء تتأرجح بين رافض وبين مؤيد لكن في النهاية القرار لك يا اختنا وانت فقط من يستطيع تقييم طبيعة خطيبك واحساساتك 
وانا من مؤيدي فكرة التواصل معه فلو لم تحصل هذه الحادثة كانت الامور تسير طبيعية
وتأكدي ان كل انسان له صفات لا يرضى عنها الطرف الاخر
وتذكري كلامي هذا ان فسخت الخطوبة وارتبطت بغيره
واما اذا واصلت الحياة معه فلا تربطي موقفه هذا باي خلاف سيحصل بينكما مستقبلا 
والقرار لك 
والروح القدس يرشدك لما هو لخيرك


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (9 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة قريت الموضوع وحبيت اعرض راى

انا فى يوم من الايام كنت ماشى مع حبيبتى بجد

وفى محطة مترو واحد عكاسها قدامى 

طبعا انا مش بحب الخناق ولا الكلام الكتير

رديت عليه قولتله خليك محترم ومفيش دعى للمشاجرة

احترم نفسه على طول

لقيت حبيبتى بتقولى هو دة اللى قدرت عليه وزعلت بالظبط زيك هههههه

ودة ميقللش من حبى ليها ولا انى بخاف عليها ومستعد احميها من اى حاجة

لان لو كل واحد اتخانق علشان حبيبته اخته اتعكست يبقى الواحد ممكن يعمل 100 مشكلة فى اليوم

احلى حاجة التسامح والاخلاق الطيبة ودة مش خوف ولا جبن دة احترام لعزة النفس وكرها للمشاكل

بس تأكدى اختى انه بخاف عليكى جدا ومفيش داعى للمشاكل 

الفتاة الصح اللى تبعد حبيبها عن المشاكل  وكل انسان وليه اخره واكيد هيجى يوم

وتعرفى انه يقدر يدافع عنك ويحميكى فاصبرى اختى ولا تستعجلى فى انهاء حبكم

ممكن تلاقى واحد بتاع مشاكل وخناقات بس ميكنش بحبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *في دي معاك حق...اوافقك*​




*الحمد لله انك معايا في حاجه​*


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> اولا هو لا شوارعى ولا حاجة
> هو كان راجل عادى بيستظرف
> يمكن ماكانش لازم يتعارك بس كان لازم يرد
> كان يتصرف
> امال ازاى هيبقى الزوج فى البيت اللى هحس معاه بالامان




*ماشى بس بردوا مينفعش البت تفتكر خطيبها ده فانتاستيك فور ولا سبايدر مان وانه لو دخل اى خناءة هيقطعهم كلهم ده ممكن يجبله حد وانتى اكتر واحدة هتبقى زعلانة ساعتها لو حصله حاجة يعنى الرجولة مش بس خناق وسدءينى لو حد فكر يعمل فيكى حاجة ممكن الولد يتقتل عشانك ولا يحصلك حاجة لكن مدام حاجة بسيطة خلاص

بصى الاراء كتير وممكن تلغبطك
عشن كدى انتى ادرسى الموضوع كويس من خلال مواقف جاية واتكلمى معاه بهدوء من غير تجريح وشوفى تصرفاته الفترة الى جاية ايه
انتى اكتر واحدة تقدر تاخد قرار فى الموضوع ده بنفسك لان فى بنت بتحس ان النقطة دى اساسية بالنسبالها وبنت تانية لا عشن كدى فكرى بنفسك ولو الموقف ده حصل مرة واحدة  يبقى متحمكيش على نهاية العلاقة من موقف واحد استنى شوية*


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 أبريل 2011)

*+*

المشكلة مش فيه هو دلوقتي .. المشكلة فيكي إنتي .. إنتي اللي اخدتي بالك من تصرفاته دي, و حسيتي انه (مش بيحميكي) .. فأي حاجه تاني و لو بسيطة هتسبب مشاكل بينكم, لانه صورته في عنيكي (كراجل) إتهزت .

هو ممكن يكون إنسان خجول و مسالم بطبعه .. و حضرتك المفروض يعني مش عاوزه عنتر .. ولا انتي عاوزه عنتر ؟ .

كمان ممكن يكون حسبها بعقله و بالحكمه .. لو هو ضرب الراجل .. هل الراجل هيسيبه في حاله .. و هل مش هيلاقي الشارع كله اتلم عليه و عليكي .. و يمكن كان حصلت حاجات اكتر من اللي حصلت .

هقولك انا بمنتهى الصراحة انا لو مكانه كنت هعمل ايه ..  أكيد كان الراجل ده يا إما جتله عاهه مستديمه .. يا إما مات .. أما أنا و خطيبتي ..فمش عارف كان هيحصل ايه فينا .. لكن .. تصرفي ده ليس فيه اي شىء من الحكمة و العقل .. أو كنت روحت خطيبتي الاول البيت و رجعتله تاني و ده في الغالب اللي كان هيحصل ,لكن الحلول المعقولة هي اني اروح للشرطة .. أو أكسب تعاطف الشارع و اخد حقي منه .. 

الحقيقة انا معرفش يعني ايه (مد إيده عليا) .. يمكن لو كان اتكلم بس .. كان ممكن الامر يعدي بهدوء .. (مع أني انا في رأي الشخصي أنه حتى الكلام لا يجب ان يمر بهدوء)  لكن مد إيده !!! .. مش عارف لكن أنا كراجل شرقي لا اعتقد اني كنت هسيب الموضوع يعدي بسهولة كده .. 

ممكن يكون خطيبك إنسان ضعيف البنية, يعني مش قوي, و ده لا يعيبه إطلاقاً , المهم انه يكون راجل حاسس بالمسئولية و يقدر عليها, و يمكن خاف عليكي و إنتي معاه, و في الغالب الشباب بيخافوا انهم يعملوا مشاكل و يدخلوا في خناقات لو كان معاهم بنات او ستات .

نصيحتي ليكي . .كلميه هو في الموضوع ده مباشرة, و بدون اي مجامله, بس حافظي على الاحترام في الكلام بينكم, يعني ما ينفعش تقوليله انت جبان, او نت مش راجل .. دي تبقى كارثة  .. لكن قوليله .. انا شوفت رد فعلك فى الموضوع ده .. و الحقيقة انا مصدومه منه .. و مش قادرة افهمه .. ممكن تفسري انت ليه عملت كده ؟ عاوزه اعرف وجهة نظرك .. و ليه ما دافعتش عني بأنك تضرب الراجل ده .. خصوصاً أن مد إيده عليا ..

و إفهمي منه كويس اوي, و بعدها قرري .

ربنا معاكم ..

لي عودة إن أراد المسيح


----------



## تيمو (10 أبريل 2011)

*بدك نصيحتي ومن الآخر*

*اتركيه*

*هذا الشخص لن يقف معك مهما اشتدت عليكما المشاكل ، لا بل قد يجعلك تواجهين الصعوبات والمشاكل وحدك دون معين ، قد يجعلك تقومين بأشياء بديهية أنها دوره ، ولن يُحرك ساكناً ليكون سند وظهر لك*

*هذه نصيحتي ، ولكن أنتِ أعلم ، تابعيه ، وتعمّدي أن تطلبي منه أن يأتي معك لمتابعة بعض الأمور ، كتجديد رخصة القيادة أو مناقشة فاتورة الموبايل(حتى ولو كانت صحيحة) أو التأكّد من فاتورة الحساب في المطعم .... إلخ ، هذه الأمور من شأنها أن تُعطيكي انطباع عن شخصية هذا الرجل ، وهل موقفه السلبي في ذلك الموقف كان بسبب حكمة منه أو لأنه شخص لا يستطيع مواجهة الآخريين وخصوصاً أنك قلتي أنه يتكلّم بصوت منخفض في المحال وكأنه خجل ...*


*ولا تترددي لحظة لتركه ، لأنه لو كان مثلما أخذت انطباع عنه ، فلن تشعري أبداً أن لك معين في هذه الحياة وهذا الشعور أهم من الحب *

*شكراً*


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اولا نورتى ياتوتا ياقمر المنتدى كله منور
> وبعدين حماية ايه بس يابنتى ؟انا هفضل اعلم فى البنات لحد امتى ؟
> متستنيش يابنتى حماية من حد روحى انتى اتعلمى كاراتيه ولا تايكوندو واحمى نفسك بنفسك ههههههههههههه
> معلش ياتوتا متتخضيش منى لما هتعرفينى كويس هتعرفى انى بهزر
> ...




*انا مش مصدق ودانى :smil12:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *بدك نصيحتي ومن الآخر*
> 
> *اتركيه*
> 
> ...



اخيييييييييرا حد جاب كلام منطقي 
رائع يا ميتو اتفق معاك
 اذا لم يستطع الرجل حماية خطيبته فهذا يعني انه لن يصلح ان يكون زوجا ابدا 
كلامك صحيح مليون في المية 
اي حياة ستعيشها الزوجة وهي لا تشعر بحماية زوجها ودفاعه عنها متى احتاجت لهما 
الزواج الناجح لا يبنى على الحب و الرومانسية فقط


----------



## ميرنا (10 أبريل 2011)

البت تقريبا طفشت من المنتدى وانا مقدرة لو طفشت


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> خلاص يبقى اصبرى شوية متخديش القرار وانتى الضربة مخلية توازك مش ظابط استنى لحد ما تفكرى كويس وتتكلمو وتشوفيه اتغير ولا لا
> ومتقسيش بموقف واحد جايز هو كان شايف حاجة انتى مش شايفاها
> قيسيها بكذا موقف واصبرى بعدين احكمى
> وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى ويدبرلك الصالح


 شكرا
وربنا يسهل
انا هصبر شوية
لغاية لما افوق شوية من اللى حصل دة


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش اى داعى يا حبيبتى للشكر احنا هنا كلنا اخوات واسره واحده وبنحاول نفيد بعض بافكارنا وتجاربنا*
> *كلامك كله جميل وعين العقل بس اللى انا لونته بالاحمر ده فيه شىء خطير جداااا على اى علاقة ارتباط*
> *وهو انك عاوزه انسان كامل وبتحاولى تغيرى فى خطيبك شىء ممكن ميقدرش عليه حتى لو حاول وهو على فكره هيحاول علشان يرضيكى بس هيكون شىء مصنع ومفتعل ووقتى*
> *يعنى ممكن يفضل حريص اوووى انه يرضيكى دلوقتى بانه يعمل اللى يريحك ويقنعك انه اتغير لكن بعد الجواز مش هيبقى محتاج لده *
> ...


 انا مش عايزاه انسان كامل
انا اصلا حتى لو فى حاجات ناس بتشوفها عيوب فيه انا بحبها
وبحب كل حاجة صغيرة فيه
لكن الموضوع دة مش قادرة استحمله ابدا
وبعدين هو مش الجواز كدة
ان كل طرف بيحاول يعمل كل التضحيات الممكنة بحيث يكونوا الاتنين متوافقين مع بعض
كل واحد مننا لازم يعمل حاجة
وكمان افتكر ان دة الوقت اللى لازم يتعود فيه يواجه الحياة كدة


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> بصى يا توته انا هقولك حاجة صغيرة انا راجل ويعتبر من الصعيد
> 
> بس لما بكون مع اختى او حد من قرايبى او لما كنت ايام الجامعه فى القاهرة خارج مع حد كنت بحط فى مخى انى احترمها واكون معاها عامل حساب ان هيحصل معاكسات وبجهز نفسى
> 
> ...


 
موش عارفة اصل مش شوارعى ولا حاجة
واقولك حاجة كمان مهمة
انا لو حد عمل الحركة دى وخطيبى ماكانش معايا بضربه فى الشارع
ولسه من فترة ضربت واحد فى الشارع بسبب معاكسة
وكمان احنا من الصعيد
يعنى كل الناس كانت هتيجى معاه
دة غير ان الوضع عندنا مش ى القاهرة وبحرى كدة
والناس عادى 
وفى امن فى الشوارع


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أختي العزيزه*
> *مفيش شكر بين الأخوات*
> *اختلف معاكي في نقطه*
> *وهي ان اهلك لازم يعرفوا كل حاجه*
> ...


 اهو موضوع اهلى دة ماقدرش ابدا
لان لو اتجوزنا
هيفضلوا فاكرين الموقف دة طول عمرهم
وممكن عند اول مشكلة مثلا يواجهوه بيه
وانا مش حابة يحصل كدة ابدا
ومش هقول لحد ابدا على الموقف دة
انا رغم انى بجد الموقف جرحنى من جوايا قوى
لكن ماقدرش اهز صورته كدة قدام حد ابدا


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> صح يا دون اتفاهمى الاول وافهمى كل دواخله وبلاش تتصرفى على حسب فهمك انتى
> احمدى ربنا انى خطيبك هادى يما تعالى شوفى مينا يوم العيد ويعلم الله كان هيضرب واحد وهو اصلا مكلمنيش هو بس بصصلى وكنا فى مكان عام يعنى الواد مش بس هيضرب ده كان هيطرد اصلا لولا انى اقنعت مينا انو مشى لولا ما الموقف عدى وفضل يهرى


 طب وهو دة وحش يعنى اللى عمله مينا
بالعكس انا شايفاه مناسب
بس طبعا مش لدرجة لما واحد يبص
عامة انا خطيبى فعلا هادى
لكن فرق كبير بين انه يبقى هادى
وبين انه يبقى سلبى لما حد يعاكسنى وكمان بمد الايد
وربنا يهنيكى بمينا


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا رأيى مختلف تماما*
> 
> *اولا : مافيش حاجة اسمها قسمة و نصيب عقلك فى راسك و انتى اللى بتختارى مش ربنا بيفرض عليكى او يكتب عليكى حد*
> 
> ...


 على فكرة انا بقدر الرأى القاسى جدا
ولما حد بيسالنى عن حاجة دايما بديله الرأى المنطقى حتى لو كان قاسى
وانا فعلا بديت اكلمه
وهو ابتدى يغير من نفسه خالص
وابتدا يلعب رياضة
وقالى انا هكون الراجل اللى يستحقك
بس بردة هشوف بعد فترة
هل يعنى عشان هو لسه فى حموتها وبعدين هيبرد
ولا دى مثلا حاجة فوقته من اللى هو فيه


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اولا نورتى ياتوتا ياقمر المنتدى كله منور *
> *وبعدين حماية ايه بس يابنتى ؟انا هفضل اعلم فى البنات لحد امتى ؟*
> *متستنيش يابنتى حماية من حد روحى انتى اتعلمى كاراتيه ولا تايكوندو واحمى نفسك بنفسك ههههههههههههه*
> *معلش ياتوتا متتخضيش منى لما هتعرفينى كويس هتعرفى انى بهزر *
> ...


 حبيبتي معلش انا عندى اقتناع فى موضوع المعاكسات دة
ماينفعش البنت تسكت
يعنى انا لو حد عاكسنى وانا لوحدى حتى بضربه
ومش محتاجة كاراتيه ولا تايكندو
هى محتاجة جراءة
وانا اتعودت على كدة
وخطيبى عارف كدة كويس
لان جسم البنت مش متاح
ومادام الواحد دة عمل كدة
يبقى لازم يتعاقب ولو اقل عقاب 
بس لازم يتعاقب


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ده المصيبة في المجتمع الغبي بتاعنا
> 
> كما قرات في كثير من الردود الراجل مادفيعش ع خطيبتو عشان كان خايف عليها من كلام الناس
> 
> ...


 انا معاكى فى دة
وهى الناس اللى هتتلم دى تعرفنى منين
ويهمنى رأيهم فى ايه
دة بالعكس كمان
ممكن لما يسكتله
يلف وييجى تانى يعاكس
ماهو ماحدش بيتكلم بقى


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> يا ستي الشاب الشرقي الي بيدافع و يطنطن عن الشرف و الكرامه ليل نهار دا (مش كلهم طبعا فيه شباب جدع جدا) وقت اللزوم لو اتعرضت لمصيبه يجري و يسيبك​
> و احتمال يقول عليكي مش كويسه​
> اسد علي وفي الحروب نعامة...​
> 
> سلام​


 هههههههههههههه
تصدقى فعلا
بس على الاقل يتكلم يعمل حاجة
لكن يسكت اهو دة اللى ينرفز


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

لولى لوليتا قال:


> موقف وحش اوووووووى بصراحه وانا مش هتكلم واقولك انا لو مكانك كنت عملت ايه فى الموقف دا عشان مبقاش بقومك عليه ولا حاجة هههههههههههههه


 هههههههههههههههه
عادى مايهمكيش
صدقينى حقك
ودة اللى مخلينى بهرى فى نفسى من ساعتها


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> عاوز اقولك حاجة مهمة طالما الاعتداء مفهوش فيلنجز و اين بابليك سوو وات هههههههههههههه
> طبعا و لله الحمد لو اتعرضت حبيبتى لاى معاكسة ولا حاجة ايدى طويلة و لسانى اطول و الله اعلم


 هههههههههههههههههه
اهو دة كلام كويس
انا فعلا كان نفسى فى كدة
او كنت متوقعة كدة
بس اتصدمت
ومازلت مصدومة


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *هاي توتا حبيبتي نورتي المنتدى *
> *ياحبي احسن شئ انك تصارحين خطيبك وتقولي له كل الي في بالك وكل الي بتحسي بيه بس بهدوء وبدون مشاجرات وتشوفين وجهة نظرة وهو قال لك انو حيتغير اصبري عليه واتمنى انك ماتتسرعين بقرارك وانك تفكري كثير واتمنى ماتحكمين على خطيبك بس من هدا الموقف *
> *والرب يكون معاكي ياحبي*
> *واحنة اهنا كلنا اخوات واي شي تحتاجين ياعسل احنة في الخدمة مع تحياتي*


 شكرا ياقمر بجد
انا فعلا كلمته وهو قال هيتغير
بس بردة لسه قلقانة قووىىىىى


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> انا تقريبا قريت كل الردود
> 
> اولا مش كل حاجة في الشخصيه تنفع تتغير في حجات مستحيل تتغير ،، وفي حجات ممكن بس لو الشخص عنده استعداد
> 
> ...


 كرا على الرد العقلانى والمنطقى جدا
وادينى هشوف هيتغير فعلا ولا لا
انما انا قلتله ان الموضوع دة بالذات مش هتنازل عنه
ويمكن انا كلمته كلام جارح كتير
موش عارفة اذا كان حقى ولا مش حقى اقوله الكلام الجارح دة
بس هو بيقول بدأ فعلا يتغير
انما التغيير دة هيوصل لفين
الله اعلم


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *معلش انا مقريتش كل اخواتي اللي سبقوني *
> *بس راي الشخصي ان فترة الخطوبة من اجل معرفة كل شخص صفات و طباع الطرف الاخر *
> *فلو في اي صفات او طباع في احد الطرفين مش عجبه الطرف الاخر يبقي .......*
> *اظن وصل راي و شكرا*
> *نصيحة بس صغيرة ليكي اسالي ناس عن خبره بعيد عن الكهنة*


 ههههههههههههههههه
كدة اللى فى المنتدى هنا ممكن يضربوكى
لان اكتر من حد نصحنى منهم انى اخد رأى اب كاهن
ولو انى مش عارفة اذا كان فى ام كاهنة بقى عشان تحس يعنى ايه بنت تتعاكس كدة وهى مع خطيبها
قصدى ان الاب الكاهن مش هيعرف يعنى ايه ان حد يعمل كدة فى وجود خطيبى
مهما حاول يقدر


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اراء تتأرجح بين رافض وبين مؤيد لكن في النهاية القرار لك يا اختنا وانت فقط من يستطيع تقييم طبيعة خطيبك واحساساتك
> وانا من مؤيدي فكرة التواصل معه فلو لم تحصل هذه الحادثة كانت الامور تسير طبيعية
> وتأكدي ان كل انسان له صفات لا يرضى عنها الطرف الاخر
> وتذكري كلامي هذا ان فسخت الخطوبة وارتبطت بغيره
> ...


 
تمام 
شكرا خالص بجد
انا فعلا بديت فى التواصل دة
ومستنية النتيجة


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> بصراحة قريت الموضوع وحبيت اعرض راى
> 
> انا فى يوم من الايام كنت ماشى مع حبيبتى بجد
> 
> ...


 معلش بقى ماتزعلش منى انا مقدرة خطيبتك
كل بنت بتبقى حاطة صورة كبيرة لخطيبها
ماينفعش تنهار فى ثانية كدة
وكمان انا عملت اللى عليا وبطلع معاه لابسة لبس فى منتهى الاحترام
وعمرى ماحطيت مكياج
يعنى ببعده عن المشاكل اهو
لكن لما يبقى حد بيعاكسنة ويسكت دة كدة مش بيبعد عن المشاكل


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ماشى بس بردوا مينفعش البت تفتكر خطيبها ده فانتاستيك فور ولا سبايدر مان وانه لو دخل اى خناءة هيقطعهم كلهم ده ممكن يجبله حد وانتى اكتر واحدة هتبقى زعلانة ساعتها لو حصله حاجة يعنى الرجولة مش بس خناق وسدءينى لو حد فكر يعمل فيكى حاجة ممكن الولد يتقتل عشانك ولا يحصلك حاجة لكن مدام حاجة بسيطة خلاص*
> 
> *بصى الاراء كتير وممكن تلغبطك*
> *عشن كدى انتى ادرسى الموضوع كويس من خلال مواقف جاية واتكلمى معاه بهدوء من غير تجريح وشوفى تصرفاته الفترة الى جاية ايه*
> *انتى اكتر واحدة تقدر تاخد قرار فى الموضوع ده بنفسك لان فى بنت بتحس ان النقطة دى اساسية بالنسبالها وبنت تانية لا عشن كدى فكرى بنفسك ولو الموقف ده حصل مرة واحدة يبقى متحمكيش على نهاية العلاقة من موقف واحد استنى شوية*


 بس دى مش حاجة بسيطة
ازاى تكون دى حاجة بسيطة
واحد يمد ايده وحاجة بسيطة!!!!!!!!!
يمكن انا فعلا من نوع البنات اللى مش بقبل كدة
لان دة مش من حق الشخص دة انه يعمل كدة
ومش ممكن اسيبه يعمل كدة
حتى لو على حساب ايه
وبعدين انا واسمى بنت وكل الناس بيقولوا لاهلى ايه الهدوء اللى هى فيه دة
لكن لما بتحصل حاجة زى كدة بتخانق ولو وصلت بيا انى هلم الشارع هلمه
ولو وصلت بيا لايه هعمل
لان جسم البنت مش مشاع
اى واحد يعمل اى حاجة


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> المشكلة مش فيه هو دلوقتي .. المشكلة فيكي إنتي .. إنتي اللي اخدتي بالك من تصرفاته دي, و حسيتي انه (مش بيحميكي) .. فأي حاجه تاني و لو بسيطة هتسبب مشاكل بينكم, لانه صورته في عنيكي (كراجل) إتهزت .
> 
> ...


 انا فعلا كلمته
بس كان كلام جارح
لانى كنت ببكى وهى شافنى ببكى وقعد يتأسفلى
وبعد ماسمع كل كلامى الجارح دة
وعدنى يتغير عشان يرجع تانى راجل فى نظرى على حد قوله
وقالى هكون الراجل اللى يستحقك
هو رفيع شوية كمان
فوعدنى انه يتخن وابتدا يلعب حديد والحاجات دى
انما بردة قلقانة
مش عارفة قلقى دة صحيح
ولا بسبب الموقف اللى انا لسه حاسة نفسى فيه


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *بدك نصيحتي ومن الآخر*
> 
> *اتركيه*
> 
> ...


 انا فعلا هددته بأن لو دة اتكرر تانى هسيبه
لانى مش هستحمل
وانا معاكى بجد فى اللى انتى قلتيه
لكن انا هستنى عليه
يمكن محتاج دفعة مثلا


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اخيييييييييرا حد جاب كلام منطقي
> رائع يا ميتو اتفق معاك
> اذا لم يستطع الرجل حماية خطيبته فهذا يعني انه لن يصلح ان يكون زوجا ابدا
> كلامك صحيح مليون في المية
> ...


 اهو انا معاكم بقى فى انه لازم يحمى خطيبته وان دة اهم حاجة
ومستنية يتغير ويبقى كدة


----------



## tota_patota (10 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> البت تقريبا طفشت من المنتدى وانا مقدرة لو طفشت


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ماطفشتش صدقينى
ولكن بحاول اتناسى الموقف شوية
فترة نقاهة يعنى


----------



## sony_33 (10 أبريل 2011)

*يا نهار  ابيض حضطر اقرا المشاركات كلها
وحعلق بصفتى خاطب ولسة جى انا  وخطيبتى من مشوار وحقولك بكل صراحة حعمل اية لو انا فى الموقف دة*​


----------



## sony_33 (10 أبريل 2011)

*لا مش حلحق اقرا حاجة
حرد بكل صراحة
المسئلة مش مسئلة رجولة ولا بتاع
انا لما ابقى ماشى مع خطيبتى اكيد طبعا بلاحظ نظرة الشباب
 هى مش بتوصل للمس طبعا
انا مش حقدر امنع عين كل شاب وانا ماشى ياما مش حخلص
انا واخد على خطيبك حاجة واحدة ان المسئلة مش مسئلة انة خاف احسن يتعارك مع الشخص دة
 هو خاف عليكى اولا واخيرا علشان بصراحة كنتى حتتبهدلى حتى لو مسك الراجل دة ضربة
بس للاسف كان لازم  يمسك فية والى يحصل يحصل
 ثانيا انا مش مع الرأى بتاع اب الاعتراف لان اب الاعتراف مقدما حيقولك انة شاب مش بيحب المشاكل وه و خايف عليكى
متحكميش على خطيبك  من موقف انا عن نفسى مش عارف حعمل اية لو كنت مكانة غير لما اكون مكانة
بس لازم تزرعى فية الثقة وحقولك على حاجة هو لو ماشى معاكى وعندة ثقة فى نفسة محدش حيقدر يلمسك
ثانيا ياريت متقولهوش علانية كدة انك مقدرتش تحمينى علشان ك دة انتى بططعنى فى رجولتة
وبعدين انتى لما تقفى عند نقطة زى دى للاسف اشك انك بتحبية
شكرا*​


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أبريل 2011)

tota_patota قال:


> اهو انا معاكم بقى فى انه لازم يحمى خطيبته وان دة اهم حاجة
> ومستنية يتغير ويبقى كدة



زي ما نتي عايزة يا قمر 
بس هتعملي ايه لو ما تغيرش?! وهتتجوزيه وتقولي ممكن يتغير بعد الجواز ?!
يا حبيبتي اعطيه فرصة ثانية ولو مش شفتي تغيير الافضل تسبيه خاصة انك لسه مش عندك حاجة تخسريها لكن لو اتجوزتو هتصير المشكلة معندهاش حل  
 اي راجل عنده ذرة رجولة مش هيسكت لو شاف خطيبته بتتعاكس قدامه 
اما التغيير فكلنا بنعرف ان صعب يتغير الواحد وهناك امور في شخصية المرء مستحيل ان تتغير 
 انا هذا رايي

وفي النهاية الراي الاول والاخير ليكي


----------

